

Superhero Tricks For Startup Parents - jeffio
http://maplebutter.com/superhero-tricks-for-startup-parents/

======
Achshar
i am not an expert but he is having day job, family, not one but two startups
and side projects. that does not sound good to me. he should totally focus on
one thing on professional front.

~~~
jeffio
Guilty as charged!

~~~
lmcglone
sounds like it's working out for him...congrats on accomplishing so much!

